# CROCK POT DRESSING



## NorthernWinos (Nov 18, 2006)

Here is a little time saver, make the day before...we do the bird on the charcoal grill...so make the stuffing this way.

CROCK POT STUFFING

-12 1/2 CUPS DRIED BREAD CUBES

SAUTÉ:
-1 CUP BUTTER
-1 3/4 CUP CHOPPED ONIONS
-2 CUPS CHOPPED CELERY
-1 TEASPOON PARSLEY FLAKES
-1 8oz SLICED MUSHROOMS
ADD:
- 3/4 TABLESPOON POULTRY SEASONING
- 1 1/4 TEASPOON SALT
- 1 1/4 TEASPOON GROUND SAGE
- 3/4 TEASPOON THYME
- 1/4 TEASPOON BLACK PEPPER
- 1/4 TEASPOON MARJORAM
ADD:
- 1 CAN TURKEY BROTH [OR CHICKEN]
AND ENOUGH WATER TO MAKE 2 1/2 CUPS LIQUID
ADD:
- 2 BEATEN EGGS

I ADD SOME COOKED WILD RICE AND A LITTLE BROWNED PORK BREAKFAST SAUSAGE [LOOSE MEAT][OPTIONAL]

MIX: ALL TOGETHER AND PLACE IN GREASED CROCK POT, REFRIGERATE.

COOK: HIGH FOR 45 MINUTES
LOW 6 1/2 HOURS
*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2006)

I think I need another crock pot.


----------

